# caffeine/chocolate in 2WW



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

I have just about managed to cut out caffeine altogether and I'm ok about no alcohol (apart from teling people at parties I'm on antibiotics all the time!!) but I don't know how I'm going to not have chocolate in my 2WW

is it really really really bad if you eat chocolatei n the 2WW I didn't even think there was that much caffeine in there - also I like to get my full fat milk intake wtih a nice hot chocolate before bed as well.

how has everyone else found this? I'm already strssing and I'm not even in the 2WW yet!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

emm I ate chocolate every day in the 2ww (and since). Didnt drink coffee or alcohol but figured you cant be good all the time and the stress in having no chocolate would be bad for my embryos.... my daughter is 6 months old today born jan 7th. Good luck try not to stress and moderation is the key  

whippet x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

try not to stress. I have eaten choc on 2WW and also tea/coffee etc .  For last cycle I had no caffine or choc and it was still a BFN.

to be honest just about to start fourth which will probs final transfer and this time i am going to avoid caffine in tea/coffee but eat healthy and also the odd treat with choc. we all need a treat !!!!

try and relax if you can

good luck

jenny


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Emm

I had choccy and tea/coffee throughout 2ww.  I did only have a couple of coffee's and prob didn't finish the cup but didn't restrict choc at all, it did me no harm as you can see from my signature.  Everything in moderration is so true.  Good luck hun xx


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

phew! i eat chocolate everyday


----------



## Barakah (Apr 18, 2009)

This has gotta be the best question ever.  Boy, do i need my choc or what!  I feel so sorry for myself if i'm deprived of it.

I have been good in the tea/coffee department though.  Didn't have a cuppa until after EC.... began my tea fasting since ET- which was on Thurs.  Did have a hot choc last night though....yummy.

Barakah


----------



## Geebee (Nov 9, 2008)

hey 

last time i had coffee and loadsa choc and got a BFN but i wouldnt say that was neccassarily why -  we are on our 2nd attempt now and the dreaded 2ww is looming and this time im gonna do no coffee - and only caffeine free tea ( which i think tastes the same anyway) and some choc but not every day! what a task! Like you Im not bothered about the alcohol and im ok with the lack of coffee now becuase I weened myself off using decaf but there really is  nothing better than a hot cuppa tea and some choccy! and considring the whole palaver of things i think we deserve it!!

All the best!! 

xx


----------



## performingtart (Jul 8, 2009)

I had 1 cup of tea on 2ww, 1 500ml bottle of coke (Mmmmm delicious), 1 mini tub of ben & jerry's chocolate fudge cake ice cream and 1 cornetto mcflurry. I thought i had blown it by having these things but i got my BFP yesterday!!!!


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

its a toughy!!

i have had several 2ww and tried different things on them, last time i did cut out caffiene though altogether and did get a bfp unfortunatly mc but i did the no caffiene thing on the first 3 also and got bfns i think its so hard anyway with everything else we have to do and not do that we deserve the odd cup of t and bit of choccy!
the caffiene free t has no difference in taste so its easy if your a t drinker, 
good luck with whatever you decide xxx


----------

